# Redmount Roller



## mrandmrspoves (4 Mar 2018)

I am soon to be the proud owner of a Redmount Roller - that was built three streets away from where I lived in King's Lynn. There were not many made and they were far from conventional in design.
I just hope my health improves enough for me to put some miles on it this year. 
I am hoping that the arm rests will help my chronic shoulder pain enormously.
A full review once I have collected her and had a few test runs will follow......... 
In the meantime, if anyone is interested in purchasing my Performer Trike E please get in touch for details. (Will be looking for £650)


----------



## Cycleops (4 Mar 2018)

Nice one. Certainly beats the Bay City type.


----------



## byegad (4 Mar 2018)

I seriously looked to buy one! I even tried one out while on holiday in Norfolk.

It was a nice machine, although a bit 'sturdy'. I ended up buying a QNT instead.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Mar 2018)

byegad said:


> I seriously looked to buy one! I even tried one out while on holiday in Norfolk.
> 
> It was a nice machine, although a bit 'sturdy'. I ended up buying a QNT instead.



Sturdy suits me fine! Comfort is my main focus and I think this will work for me. The Performer has served me well - but I still get shoulder pain if I ride it more than a few miles. Time will tell with the Redmount.


----------



## Mr Magoo (4 Mar 2018)

Are you planning to harness the pair of Redmounts to a Narfolk hay cart ?
Actually the production Redmount Rollers are all ali tubing and frame construction therefore rather light !
Well done with the Ebay auction .... clearly a bargain price 
I think you gained an advantage over other bidders >??>
Because of your prior knowledge about how it was designed and made on your doorstep !
I have a larger Fenland sugarbeet wagon harnessed and ready to be pulled by four Redmounts until they are sold


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Mar 2018)

Mr Magoo said:


> Are you planning to harness the pair of Redmounts to a Narfolk hay cart ?
> Actually the production Redmount Rollers are all ali tubing and frame construction therefore rather light !
> Well done with the Ebay auction .... clearly a bargain price
> I think you gained an advantage over other bidders >??>
> ...



The vendor was very keen that the Redmount went to someone that would fully appreciate it - and I most certainly will. One of my cycling friends has an early prototype in his shed - sadly not his though. 
I have no intention of using the Redmount for agricultural purposes, but fully intend to tow my camping trailer and get out into the fine Norfolk and Suffolk countryside.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (9 Mar 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Nice one. Certainly beats the Bay City type.


Only just twigged - most things are better than the Bay City Rollers were!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Mar 2018)

Back from Sussex and now the very happy owner of the Redmount Roller.
It needs a service and setting up correctly for me before I have a maiden voyage, which is a good thing because otherwise I wouldn't be able to resist going for a ride and I am recovering from a chest infection/asthma and am not really up to riding yet.
ADVERT for my Performer will be posted in the For Sale section should anyone be looking to join the world of fun that is recumbent triking.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Mar 2018)

First spin yesterday. Just a spin round the block for set up adjustments. Moving the boom back to adjust to my short legs left the chain rubbing under the cruciform so a few adjustments made. 
I went for a proof of concept ride today and all much smoother and quiet until the new chain tube I fitted slipped. Will need to fabricate a stronger bracket to secure the tube and then hopefully a longer ride will ensue.


----------



## neil earley (27 Mar 2018)

some pics would be nice,glad you shakedown rides are going well


----------



## mrandmrspoves (27 Mar 2018)

neil earley said:


> some pics would be nice,glad you shakedown rides are going well


Pics will follow as soon as I get somewhere more photogenic than my immediate neighbourhood!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (30 Mar 2018)

Finally managed to get the Redmount out for a few miles. 
11 miles is the furthest I have ridden in about 5 months. 
I went slowly as my asthma is still problematic and went even more slowly uphill but all was good. A few more minor adjustments made to the Redmount to get it right for me, but no major mechanical issues and it rides really well.


----------



## PaulM (30 Mar 2018)

You got a real bargain there. Nice flag too.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (7 Apr 2018)

Here's another one at what looks like a bargain price. £500 in Salford on Gumtree.
I don't like the colour but some people will.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (14 Apr 2018)

What a lovely day for a ride . Just under 32 miles a big jump from 10. Shoulders completely pain free - but my legs hurt like Hell after 15. We went to Old Buckenham Airfield where you can watch the aeroplanes landing and taking off while eating a good meal (great cake too)


----------



## KiffKroker (13 May 2018)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Here's another one at what looks like a bargain price. £500 in Salford on Gumtree.
> I don't like the colour but some people will.
> View attachment 403399


I bought this and am using it for my daily 18 mile round trip commute. I'm a recumbent newbie and am loving this trike.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (13 May 2018)

KiffKroker said:


> I bought this and am using it for my daily 18 mile round trip commute. I'm a recumbent newbie and am loving this trike.


If it's in good condition you got an absolute bargain. Glad you're enjoying it - a brilliant first recumbent.


----------



## Wobbly John (1 Sep 2018)

Just realised that you are the other person who bought a Redmount earlier this year, that I mentioned when I met you today. <facepalm>

Good to ride with you today. Sorry to shoot off at Sandringham but I wanted to catch the 16.44 train (got there with 10 mins to spare).


----------



## mrandmrspoves (1 Sep 2018)

Wobbly John said:


> Just realised that you are the other person who bought a Redmount earlier this year, that I mentioned when I met you today. <facepalm>
> 
> Good to ride with you today. Sorry to shoot off at Sandringham but I wanted to catch the 16.44 train (got there with 10 mins to spare).


Good to ride with you too John. Glad you got your train. I stopped for a coffee at Sandringham (most of which I promptly spilled down my front!) Then on my way back to KL I met another cyclist and I was admiring his mint 1980's Carlton (pre Raleigh) he told me he had a really nice Vintage Falcon as well at which stage I recognised him and told him that I knew he had a Falcon......because I sold it to him!


----------

